# دوره تعليميه في برنامج ستادبروا learn staad pro v8i من اخوكم خلوف العراقي



## خلوف العراقي (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني اعضاء قسم الهندسة المدنيه في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
اقدم لكم 
دوره تعليميه فيدويويه بالصوت والصوره
للبرنامج الشهير 
STAAD PRO V8I



​



[*=center]النمذجه باستخدام Structures Wizard

http://www.mediafire.com/?6tab1idcaa6r6b2
او 
http://www.4shared.com/video/P3kg1PZi/1-_MODELING__PART_1____--.html
​


[*=center]النمذجه باستخدام AutoCAD


http://www.mediafire.com/?4gzjz65qye6ad7x
او
http://www.4shared.com/rar/5aRLWum3/MODELING_PART_3__.html​


[*=center]النمذجه باستخدام Grids

http://www.mediafire.com/?ayq01d9q378ae1x
او

http://www.4shared.com/rar/5aRLWum3/MODELING_PART_3__.html
​


[*=center]النمذجه باستخدام Nodes/Beams/Coordinates



http://www.mediafire.com/?dxyhd7pc5djayc9

​


[*=center]النمذجه باستخدام Staad Editor

الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/?p30dpdn4juqcj4y

الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?nxy52oh9zi3hxrr

​


[*=center]الادوات المساعده في النمذجه

الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/?f4r9335fdjrj09j

الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?fdrk99706p9j2dc

​[]

*ونسالكم الدعاء من صالح اعمالكم *
[/CENTER]


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 أبريل 2012)

*دائما متميز م محمد ...شكرا.
اتمنى تركز على كيفية اضافة احمال الرياح والزلازل وعمل الدايفرام diaphragm .
بأنتظار باقي الحلقات....*


----------



## civil love (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز خلوف واتمنالك المزيد من التالق ونحن بانتظار باقي الدروس

بس اخوية خلوف شعجب ما رافع الدرس على المحبوب الميديا فاير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أبريل 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *دائما متميز م محمد ...شكرا.
> اتمنى تركز على كيفية اضافة احمال الرياح والزلازل وعمل الدايفرام diaphragm .
> بأنتظار باقي الحلقات....*





civil love قال:


> بارك الله بك اخي العزيز خلوف واتمنالك المزيد من التالق ونحن بانتظار باقي الدروس
> 
> بس اخوية خلوف شعجب ما رافع الدرس على المحبوب الميديا فاير


اخي واستاذي مثنى العزاوي .... غالي والطلب رخيص والله ... تدلل من عيوني 
.................................................
اخي الغالي civil love 
النت عندي ضعيف هذه الايام وكنت مستعجل فرفعت المحاضره على الفور شيرد لان الرفع على الميديا فاير يستغرق وقت اطول 
...................
تحياتي للجميع ​


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ خلوف


----------



## mlo5ia (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
في انتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (28 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله بك اخي العزيزونحن بانتظار باقي الدروس*


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (28 أبريل 2012)

جاري التحميل ونطالب بتثبيت المشاركه وبشده


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي خلوف ..
جاري التنزيل ......


الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أبريل 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي خلوف ..
> جاري التنزيل ......
> 
> 
> الموضوع للتثبيت



جزاكم الله كل خير استاذنا ومشرفنا العزيز م.خالد الازهري 

شكرا على تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## osama00 (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بشهندس خلوف 
يا ريت رابط للنسخه اللى بتشرح عليها 
وشكراااااااااا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أبريل 2012)

osama00 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بشهندس خلوف
> يا ريت رابط للنسخه اللى بتشرح عليها
> وشكراااااااااا على الشرح الجميل




تفضل اخي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/111415


----------



## osama00 (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الاهتمام وشرح حضرتك بسيط وسهل 
اعانك الله على فعل الخير دائما 
ارجو من حضرتك الاستمرار فى الدوره لكن نزداد علما فى هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ...شكرا اخي العزيز نتمنى اكمال بقيه الدروس ..فقط طلب صغير ممكن طريقه تفعيل البرنامج .بارك الله بيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أبريل 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ...شكرا اخي العزيز نتمنى اكمال بقيه الدروس ..فقط طلب صغير ممكن طريقه تفعيل البرنامج .بارك الله بيك



تفعيل البرنامج يكون بنسخ الملفات الموجوده ضمن حافظه الكراك ولصقها في المسار المخصص لها ... حيث ان المسار موجود في نوت باد ضمن الكراك يمكنك قرائتها ومعرفه مسار اللصق لتفعيل البرنامج ..


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (29 أبريل 2012)

ربي يوفقك ويستر عليك ان شاءالله ياورد


----------



## ابو مريم الركابي (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم....


----------



## احمد الراجل (29 أبريل 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (29 أبريل 2012)

عاشت ايدك حبي مهندس محمد همزين رفعتهن هنا لان الي على الفيس بوك الرابط ما اشتغل عندي


----------



## ديار26 (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
ونتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## theblackangel87 (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بيك حمودي الورد وعاشت ايدك ... جاري تنزيل المحاضره باذن الله
وبانتظار الدروس الباقيه بعون الله سبحانة وتعالى


----------



## ديار26 (29 أبريل 2012)

civil love قال:


> بارك الله بك اخي العزيز خلوف واتمنالك المزيد من التالق ونحن بانتظار باقي الدروس
> 
> بس اخوية خلوف شعجب ما رافع الدرس على المحبوب الميديا فاير



تفضل

:33:


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 أبريل 2012)

ديار26 قال:


> تفضل
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6tab1idcaa6r6b2
> 
> ...


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى مهندس خلوف بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

لدى سؤال فى البدياة عن إمكانيات البرنامج 
وما الفرق بين staad pro & sap 2000 ؟؟؟ *​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (30 أبريل 2012)

مشكور الله يوفقك بارك الله بوقتك و جهدك :: و جعل الله تعالى هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
وفقك الله


----------



## العبد للة (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ديار26 (30 أبريل 2012)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> ديار26 قال:
> 
> 
> > تفضل
> ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 أبريل 2012)

ديار26 قال:


> خلوف العراقي قال:
> 
> 
> > وجزاك يالغلا
> ...


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 مايو 2012)

​..........
*المحاضره الثانيه

* ( النمذجه باستخدام الــ _*AutoCad *_)

http://www.4shared.com/video/w9muC5qc/MODELING_PART_2__.html




​


----------



## yellow_sea (1 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كنت أعمل على ال STAAD Pro فترة طويلة منذ أن كان STAAD III ولكن عندما تعملت علي برامج CSI وجدت مجموعة ال SAP2000 , ETABS و SAFE هي الأفضل دون منازع من حيث السهولة والدقة والتطبيق. مثال بسيط خذ عنصر مائل مسلط عليه حمل عمودي أي عمودي علي العنصر وليس المحاور العالمية ولاحظ بنفسك دقة ال SAP2000 مقارنة مع ال STAAD Pro حيث مازال أمام مطوري الأخير الكثير من العمل لكي يواكبوا روعة تصميم البلاطات في ال SAFE. من وجهة نظري الخاصة برامج CSI هي القمة في كل شيئ ومعظم المشاريع العالمية العملاقة مصممة بها فقط أذكر ميزة فريدة لل STAAD Pro ألا وهي العمل من محرر النصوص Text Editor ولكن سوى ذلك فالقمة لل CSI.


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (1 مايو 2012)

عاشت ايدك اخوية استاذ محمد وبارك الله بيك على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع ...


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 مايو 2012)

ديار26 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي
> وهذا هو رابط المحاضرة على الميديا فاير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4yy97yy0waoygxv​



جزاكم الله كل خير اخي ديار ... اسال الله تعالى ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (2 مايو 2012)

ابن بلدي العراق ربي بخيرك هذا يفتحهة عالعراق ويفتحهة بوجهك ان شاءالله تعالى


----------



## sea2007 (2 مايو 2012)

تم تحميل المحاضره الاولى والثانيه

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعلي1977 (2 مايو 2012)

مشكوريييييييييييييين كفيتوا ووفيتوا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 مايو 2012)

*تمت اعاده تسجيل الحلقه الثانيه لعدم وضوحها *

​*المحاضره الثانيه

* ( النمذجه باستخدام الــ _*AutoCad *_)

*الرابط الجديد *

http://www.4shared.com/video/jNhcnxOE/modeling___part_2___.html


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (3 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymnengineer (3 مايو 2012)

اني مهندس من بغداد
وحاب اعرف منكم الافضل ان اتعلم الستاد برو لو ان ان اتعلم الايتابس من اجل الحصول على فرصة عمل جيدة بالمكاتب الهندسية

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخي
جاري التحميل​


----------



## shwan (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم موضوغ رائع و دروس اكثر من رائع


----------



## ديار26 (3 مايو 2012)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> *تمت اعاده تسجيل الحلقه الثانيه لعدم وضوحها *
> 
> ​*المحاضره الثانيه
> 
> ...



وهذا هو رابط الميديا فاير


http://www.mediafire.com/?4gzjz65qye6ad7x


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (4 مايو 2012)

ديار26 قال:


> وهذا هو رابط الميديا فاير
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4gzjz65qye6ad7x



شكرا جزيلا لك ياورده ربي يوفقك ان شاءالله


----------



## ابو زيار (4 مايو 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## نورس الواحه (4 مايو 2012)

nice thnx so much


----------



## yso (4 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نجانجا (4 مايو 2012)

خلوف العراقى
مجهود مشكور يا ريس 
متابعك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (5 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد خلوف ....
ونسال الله ان يكون هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## ديار26 (5 مايو 2012)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك ياورده ربي يوفقك ان شاءالله



لا شكر على واجب

وان شاء الله يتم اضافة الرابط الى بداية الموضوع

كل الود


----------



## محمد جهاد العراقي (5 مايو 2012)

*مشكورين اخوان*


----------



## محمد جهاد العراقي (5 مايو 2012)

*مشكورين اخوان*


----------



## انور المدني (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا حبيبي الغالي تحياتي الك


----------



## fakhri80 (6 مايو 2012)

مشكور وجزاكالله خير وياريت لوحد يحط لنا محاضرات عن الساف!


----------



## دون جيفارا (8 مايو 2012)

ممكن اخى خلوف تعمل فيديو لكيفية تصطيب الاستاد برو وكيفية تفعيله لفشل كل عمليات التفعيل ؟ وذلك للاهمية وحتى اتابع الشرح مع حضرتك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## quty (8 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يامهندس خلوف وياريت توضح طريقة تسطيب البرنامج لكي نتابع معك الشرح​


----------



## amrcivil (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (11 مايو 2012)

الاخ خلوف مشكور على هذا الشرح بس ياريت تشرحلنا طريقة تنصيب البرنامج لأن جربت كل الطرق وما نفعت بالتنصيب علما بأنه لدي ويندوز7/ 32بت. وحملت ستاد برو البارتبل وستادبرو2007 وما تنصبن عندي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 مايو 2012)

...................................
*المحاضره الثالثه
*
النمذجه باستخدام الــ g( Grids )
http://www.4shared.com/rar/5aRLWum3/MODELING_PART_3__.html


​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 مايو 2012)

تمت اضافة رابط المحاضرة الثالثة للموضوع ..
جزاك الله خيرا اخي خلوف ...


----------



## Els3id Fathy (12 مايو 2012)

تسلم يا اخى


----------



## ديار26 (13 مايو 2012)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> ...................................
> *المحاضره الثالثه
> *
> النمذجه باستخدام الــ g( Grids )
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخي
وهذا هو رابط الميديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?ayq01d9q378ae1x

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## omar iraqi (13 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبانتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 مايو 2012)

ديار26 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي
> وهذا هو رابط الميديا فاير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ayq01d9q378ae1x
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي ديار26 

ساراسل الاداره لاضافه روابط المحاضره 2 و 3 الخاصه بسيرفر الميديافاير الى الصفحه الاولى


----------



## shwan (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الدرس الثالث


----------



## mustafa20099 (15 مايو 2012)

جاري التحميل الف شكر يابش مهندس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
ومنتظرين المزيد من ابداعاتك يابش مهندس خلوف كما عودتنا اخي الغالي


----------



## ابن الاماجد (16 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير يابش مهندس على هدا الجهد
*​


----------



## نجانجا (16 مايو 2012)

wait u ya basha


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 مايو 2012)

*المحاضره الرابعه

* ( النمذجه باستخدام الــ Nodes/Beams/Coordinates)

http://engfiles.com/?p=action&dl=76f3ba


​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (21 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس على هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## ديار26 (22 مايو 2012)

*المحاضره الرابعه

*( النمذجه باستخدام الــ Nodes/Beams/Coordinates)

http://engfiles.com/?p=action&dl=76f3ba

بارك الله فيك اخي
وتسلم للمجهود الطيب 

وهذا هو رابط الميديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?zhomrw6pccuuq31

كل الود
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 مايو 2012)

ديار26 قال:


> *المحاضره الرابعه
> 
> *( النمذجه باستخدام الــ Nodes/Beams/Coordinates)
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله كل خير اخي ديار26 ​


----------



## المهندس الامين (22 مايو 2012)

الاخ خلوف مشكور على ما تبذله من جهد وارجو افادتي هل يوجد كراك للبرنامج STAAD.Pro V8i لوندوز7 . 32بت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 مايو 2012)

المهندس الامين قال:


> الاخ خلوف مشكور على ما تبذله من جهد وارجو افادتي هل يوجد كراك للبرنامج STAAD.Pro V8i لوندوز7 . 32بت ولك جزيل الشكر



كل برنامج staad pro v8i موجود على النت يحتوي على كراك .. لم احمل نسخه دون وجود كراك معها لحد الان


----------



## نجانجا (22 مايو 2012)

طب انا عاوز لينك للبرنامج ومتقوليش مفيش ^ـــ^


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 مايو 2012)

*المحاضره الرابعه / بعد اعاده تسجيلها من جديد

*( النمذجه باستخدام الــ Nodes/Beams/Coordinates)

http://www.mediafire.com/?dxyhd7pc5djayc9
​


----------



## Khalafibrahem (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

ما يلفظ من قول الا لدية رقيب عتيد


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

انا امتلك مكتب استشارات هندسية وارحب بكل اعضاء المنتدى والزائرين 01001379166


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

واتمنى ان افيد اكثر مما استفيد


----------



## نجانجا (24 مايو 2012)

الشعب يريد لينكات للبرنامج


----------



## abu_nazar (24 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## the pump (25 مايو 2012)

كل الشكر لمجهوداتك أخونا الكريم خلوف
أسأل الله تعالى أن يخلف عليك الخير
ويبارك عليك وعلى والديك


----------



## El_Gabalawy (28 مايو 2012)

مشكور عالمجهود وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mustafa20099 (29 مايو 2012)

جزااك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Civil Er.M (30 مايو 2012)

thanks bro GODbless you


----------



## andaza (1 يونيو 2012)

​salam halaikum , dear mr. khaluf can you upload a lesson about concrete design in staad pro an another one who could we integrate staad pro with staad foundation thank you very much , iam pshtewan in kuristan-iraq


----------



## alan saher (2 يونيو 2012)

thanxxxx


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (5 يونيو 2012)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks very much


----------



## ahmed ehab (6 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى خلوف العراقى 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكنى عندى مشكلة ,, انه حتى الان لا استطيع تنصيب البرنامج على الرغم من انى حاولت ذلك مرات عديدة
وعلى الرغم من عشرات الكراكات اللى حملتها 
حتى النسخة البورتابل اللى وجدتها لا تعمل على ويندوز 7 
ارجو من حضرتك او اى من الاخوة المشاركين مساعدتى للتمكن من متابعة محاضراتك بشكل مفيد وفعال 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed ehab (8 يونيو 2012)

يا شباب ,,, انا كل مرة انصب البرنامج وافعله بالكراك اجى اشغله تطلعلى الرسالة دى 
staadpro has encountered aprobleme and needs to close 
استعملت كراكات كتير ونفس المشكلة لسه موجودة والبرنامج بيقفل ياريت حد يقدر يساعدنى فى المشكلة دى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل جدوع (9 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم الاخ المهندس محمد صبار خلوف العراقي المحترم*
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المساهمة المتميزة 
ارجو منكم الاستمرار باضافة محاضرة عن التحليل والتصميم بادخال تأثيرالرياح والهزات الارضية
ومحاضرة فديوية عن تصميم الاسس
وفقكم الله وجزاكم الف خير
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
"*وماتقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خيرا واعظم أجرا*"
*صدق الله العظيم*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 يونيو 2012)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> *السلام عليكم الاخ المهندس محمد صبار خلوف العراقي المحترم*
> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المساهمة المتميزة
> ارجو منكم الاستمرار باضافة محاضرة عن التحليل والتصميم بادخال تأثيرالرياح والهزات الارضية
> ومحاضرة فديوية عن تصميم الاسس
> ...


*عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اعتذر عن انقطاعي في طرح محاظرات اخرى المده الماضيه بسبب انشغالي ... ان شاءالله اليوم اسجل محاضره وارفعها الكم ...
بالنسبه لطلبك اخي فسوف يكون ضمن جمله المحاضرات التي سارفعها هنا في هذا الموضوع حيث يكون تسلسل المحاضرات تباعا ..*​


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

و لو كنت مش من محبي برنامج الستاد لكن شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## انور الاستشاري (12 يونيو 2012)

مرحبا حبيبي مهندس محمد :: الله يوفقك و يبارك فيك و بوقتك و جعل الله تعالى هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك :: و لكن مشكلتنا وياك انه صوتك بالمحاضره جدا واطئ


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (12 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (15 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم الاخ احمد ...اني هم صادفتني هاي المشكلة ميتنصب البرنامج الا فرمتت الحاسبة يله اتنصب ... ففرمت الحاسبة وان شاء الله يتنصب شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 يونيو 2012)

*المحاضره االخامسه 

* النمذجه باستخدام الــ ( S_*taad Editor )
*_

*الجزء الاول*

http://www.mediafire.com/?p30dpdn4juqcj4y​


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (16 يونيو 2012)

الاخ خلوف الرابط على mediafire  لا يعمل


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 يونيو 2012)

ibrahim mohamed a قال:


> الاخ خلوف الرابط على mediafire  لا يعمل



اخي ابراهيم الرابط يعمل وانا قد جربت تحميله بنفسي .. كل ماعليك هو نسخ الربط داخل المتصفح والضغط على مفتاح انتر ​


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (18 يونيو 2012)

*الاخ خلوف جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## عبدو8093 (18 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Khalafibrahem (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Khalafibrahem (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاك اله خير هل يتوفر لديك الكراك - staad pro 2007- win7-32


----------



## Khalafibrahem (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير هل يتوفر لديك الكراك - staad pro 2007- win7-32


----------



## Khalafibrahem (20 يونيو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Khalafibrahem (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير هل يتوفر لديك الكراك - staad pro 2007- win7-32


----------



## mohttt (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tabarak aldabaas (21 يونيو 2012)

متميز بموايعك المفيده جدا ....شكرا اخي خلوف العراقي


----------



## tabarak aldabaas (21 يونيو 2012)

دائما متميز بمواضيعك المفيده شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (22 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم.....سؤال الى الاخ استاذ محمد .كم هو عدد المحاضرات والدروس الكليه في هذه الدورة التعليميه .وهل تتضمن الدوره دروس ومحاضرات في الستاد فاونديشن.. وطلب اخر

من حضرتك هل من الممكن ان يكون الفاصل الزمني بين درس واخر اقل ....وشكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير . ومتابعين الدوره بكل حرص


----------



## انور الاستشاري (26 يونيو 2012)

كمل السلسله التعليميه لانه صارلك هواي منقطع عنا


----------



## miller114 (26 يونيو 2012)

*شكر ودعاء*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وكثر الله من امثالك​


----------



## engeahmad (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي خلوف ..​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يونيو 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم.....سؤال الى الاخ استاذ محمد .كم هو عدد المحاضرات والدروس الكليه في هذه الدورة التعليميه .وهل تتضمن الدوره دروس ومحاضرات في الستاد فاونديشن.. وطلب اخر
> 
> من حضرتك هل من الممكن ان يكون الفاصل الزمني بين درس واخر اقل ....وشكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير . ومتابعين الدوره بكل حرص



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ... بصراحه لا اعرف عدد المحاضرات بالضبط لكوني لم اقم بتسجيلها حيث اني اقوم بتسجيل كل محاضره حسب وقت فراغي ... اعتقد ان عدد المحاضرات سيتجاوز ال 50 محاضره ... نعم باذن الله تعالى ستتضمن المحاضرات التصميم بواسطه استخدام برنامج الستاد فاونديشن .. بالنسبه للوقت بين المحاضرات فوالله اني اتاخر عليكم بسبب انشغالي بالعمل فحاليا انا اعمل مدير لتنفيذ مشروع محطه كهرباءواخرج من البيت الساعه 6 صباحا واعود الساعه ال7 مساءا ... عموما ان شاءالله يتغير الوضع الفتره القادمه وابدء بانزال اكثر من محاضره اليكم .


----------



## باسندوة (28 يونيو 2012)

_ليس العيب أن تخطىء ولكن العيب أن تصر على الخطأ_​


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيييييك


----------



## sk8ingmanya (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا تم تحميل عينة للاضطلاع


----------



## ابو الايثار (1 يوليو 2012)

الاخ المهندس محمد صبار خلوف شكرا على جهودك الرائعة ولكن فعلا رابط (المحاضرة الخامسه) غير فعال اي انه عبارة عن نص غير مفعل .


----------



## ابو الايثار (1 يوليو 2012)

الاخ (المهندس محمد صبار ) اخيرا وجدت الرابط المفعل في الصفحة الاولى للموضوع والان جاري التحميل. شكرا لك . واعتذر عن الرد السابق وامنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## mohamedfrah (5 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي خلوف .


----------



## dr.nawar (5 يوليو 2012)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (8 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adel azaldeen (8 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## ahmed 87 (9 يوليو 2012)

تسلم ياورد


----------



## saif_852003 (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا أخي بس بليز بأسرع ما يمكن باقي الحلقات


----------



## saif_852003 (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا أخي بس بليز بأسرع ما يمكن باقي الحلقات


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...
اولا : اود ان اعتذر اليكم بسبب تاخري بطرح المحاضرات في الملتقى بسبب تدهور حالتي الصحيه ..
ثانيا : اقدم لكم

المحاضره االخامسه 
النمذجه باستخدام الــ ( Staad Editor )

الجزء الثاني

http://www.mediafire.com/?nxy52oh9zi3hxrr​


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (16 يوليو 2012)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...
> اولا : اود ان اعتذر اليكم بسبب تاخري بطرح المحاضرات في الملتقى بسبب تدهور حالتي الصحيه ..
> ثانيا : اقدم لكم
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 يوليو 2012)

*المحاضره السادسه
الجزء الاول
* ( الادوات المساعده في النمذجه ــ _*HELLPING TOLLES FOR MODELING *_)

http://www.mediafire.com/?f4r9335fdjrj09j

​


----------



## انا العراق (21 يوليو 2012)

احسنت , جهود اكثر من رائعه , عاشت الايادي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 يوليو 2012)

*المحاضره السادسه
الجزء الثاني
* ( الادوات المساعده في النمذجه ــ _*HELLPING TOLLES FOR MODELING *_)


http://www.mediafire.com/?fdrk99706p9j2dc


​


----------



## ibrahem nenga (23 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## KMK (23 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (25 يوليو 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (28 يوليو 2012)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (30 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خيروشكرا جزيلا استاذ خلوف


----------



## ST.ENG (3 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبأنتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## jak88 (12 أغسطس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (16 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم.....شنو اخبار الدوره ....تقريبا من اول بدايتها لحد الان 100 يوم عدد المحاضرات8 .اتمنى ان يعنك الله على اكمالها ..


----------



## halazoun23 (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
في انتظار باقي المحاضرات​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.ammar10 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزء

*


----------



## المهندسra (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك... الف شكر على جهدك المتميز
*


----------



## عمر ساير الحمد (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور يا اخي على هالجهد الطيب 
بس ممكن ابي اعرف اشلون انزل البرنامج عندي وشلون اثبته بالجهاز ودمتم


----------



## aymen88 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر لكن اقول بارك الله فيك وجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aymen88 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله


----------



## aymen88 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## طالب علم ومعرفة11 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
يا اخوان حدى منكم يعلمني كيف انزل البرنامج واستفيد من هذه الدروس
بصراحة ما عم بعرف افتح الروابط


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## omar458 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن يا جماعة لينكات البرنامج ل win7 64 bit ؟؟؟


----------



## mdsayed (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك آميننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## mohammed-alsharif (9 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك مهندس خلوف بس ياريت تصمملنا برج عبارة عن عشرين دور مثلا على ان يكون النظام الانشائي للاسقف فلات سلاب لاول عشرة ادوار و نظام الاعصاب لاخر عشرة ادوار ولك مني احلى تحية


----------



## MAROKOCHAIN (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## fawazalhade (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
كيفك استاذي يا اخي طريقه التحميل لشرح الاستاد برو صعبه والشرح حبذا لو يكون مرقم ومتسلسل ومقاطع طويلة شوي


----------



## jonfer11 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد خلوف.. بالنسبة (modeling through structral wizard ) اظن الجزء الثاني مفقود لان اني وصلت وياك لحد ما حددنا الثكنس مالت السلابات بالجزء الاول وهسة دا انزل الجزء الثالث وما ادري وين الجزء الثاني .وشكرا


----------



## alkumzary (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## عبدو8093 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مشششكووووووور باش مهندس ولكن اريد ان اصحح المقولة التي بالاسفل وهي اعمل لدنياك كانك تعيش ابدا واعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا أي أعط كل شئ حقه ....


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (17 أكتوبر 2012)

خلوف اين انت ؟


----------



## anass81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر والدعاء لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## عبد الجليل احمد (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الاستاذ العزيز خلوف عندي سؤال
عندما اكون بلاطة على الجسور وعند تقسيم البلاطة يتم ايظا" تقسيم الجسور هل هناك طريقة تقسم البلاطة وتبقي الجسر اسفلها غير مقسم وشكرا جزيلا على هذة الفديوات


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (16 أبريل 2013)

باااااااااااااااارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ...وبانتظار الجديد ...تحياتي.


----------



## علي الشلال (18 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذنا الفاضل خلوف العراقي 
ارجو لك الصحة والسلامة يا ابن بلدي
اطلب منكم ان تدرج لنا تصميم وتحليل وبيان ومقارنة نتائج لبناية كاملة 
من البداية حتى النهاية مع المخططات بطريقة ال(staad pro)
انني ارى بأني ساجد ضالتي لديك رغم وجود الكثير من الفيديوات والشروحات عن هذا الموضوع الا انني لم ارى شئ متكامل
علما انني متابع جدا لهذا الموضوع وارى نفسي باني تقدمت كثيرا فيه الا انني احب ان ارى شئ جاهز وكامل لاتاكد من قابلياتي
هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان والتقدير والاحترام
وبارك الله فيكم وجعل علمك هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم الورد المورود


----------



## نبيل جدوع (21 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم أخ خلوف العراقي
اود ان أشيركم الى ما ذكرته في الملف 5-modeling part 5 -1 خلوف العراقي وفي مرحلة كتابة ملف staad editor وفي مرحلة ربط العتباتbeams مع joints غير صحيح حيث ذكرت عند شرح أمر *MEM*BER *INC*IDENCESان بعد هذا الامر نكتب رقم joint الاول ثم رقم member ثم رقم joint الثاني وهذا *خطأ **والصحيح أن الرقم الاول هو رقم member ثم نكتب رقم joint الاول ثم رقم joint الثاني وللتأكيد على كلامي اشيركم الى مراجعة Sttad Help حيث تم الاشارة لذلك وكم يلي:**General format:
MEMBER INCIDENCES
i1, i2, i3, (i4, i5, i6
REPEAT n, mi, ji
REPEAT ALL n, mi, ji
Description
The REPEAT command causes the previous line of input to be repeated n number of times with specified member and joint increments. The REPEAT ALL command functions similar to the REPEAT command except that it repeats all previously specified input back to the most recent REPEAT ALL command or to the beginning of the specification if no previous REPEAT ALL command has been issued. (When using REPEAT and REPEAT ALL commands, member numbering must be consecutive).

i1 = Member number for which incidences are provided. Any integer number (maximum six digits) is permitted.
i2 = Start joint number.
i3 = End joint number.

The following data are used for member generation only:

i4 = Second member number to which members will be generated.
i5 = Member number increment for generation.
i6 = Joint number increment which will be added to the incident joints. (i5 and i6 will default to 1 if left out.)
n = Number of times repeat is to be carried out.
mi = Member number increment
ji = Joint number increment
Example
MEMBER INCIDENCES
1 1 2
2 5 7 5
7 11 13 13 2 3

In this example, member 1 goes from joint 1 to 2. Member 2 is connected between joints 5 and 7. Member numbers from 3 to 5 will be generated with a member number increment of 1 and a joint number increment 1 (by default). That is, member 3 goes from 6 to 8, member 4 from 7 to 9, member 5 from 8 to 10. Similarly, in the next line, member 9 will be from 14 to 16, 11 from 17 to 19 and 13 from 20 to 22.
*​


----------

